# Jerusalem Chamber - New Podcast



## hammondjones (Jan 2, 2017)

Friendly heads up for those who haven't seen this yet....

https://jerusalemchamber.com/



> The Jerusalem Chamber is a collaborative effort between pastors Shawn Anderson, Kyle Borg, Nathan Eshelman, and Joel Wood to provide a round table discussion on the _Westminster Confession of Faith_.
> 
> The Jerusalem Chamber gets its name from the meeting room at Westminster Abbey where, from 1643-1653, the Westminster Divines met to produce, among other things, the _Westminster Confession of Faith_. This confession remains one of the most enduring summaries of evangelical truth and remains the teaching of Presbyterian churches. Far from being an irrelevant relic of the past, it is our belief that the health of the church depends on continuing to pattern our doctrine, worship, and piety after it.
> 
> There are many good commentaries and works that explore the theology of the _Westminster Confession of Faith_. The uniqueness of The Jerusalem Chamber podcast is that it provides an audio discussion with pastoral application of every paragraph of the confession. Join Shawn, Kyle, Nathan, and Joel–four good friends and fellow pastors in the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America–as they discuss “the humble advice of the Assembly of Divines.”


----------



## mgkortus (Jan 2, 2017)

I just saw this today - looking forward to it!


----------



## ZackF (Jan 2, 2017)

Thank you! I'm always looking for more podcasts to listen to.


----------

